# Any English speakers in Nafplio?



## Shawna (Apr 30, 2010)

Hello,

I am a mom of a 28 month old boy looking for other English speaking moms in the Nafplio area. Please send me an e-mail if you would like to meet up for a coffee.

All the best,

Shawna


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Shawna said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a mom of a 28 month old boy looking for other English speaking moms in the Nafplio area. Please send me an e-mail if you would like to meet up for a coffee.
> 
> ...


I hope someone contacts you - but please everyone, don't post your e-mail addresses on the forum - there is a Private Message facility which is much safer


----------

